# Fotga PT-04TM receivers and transmitter. any experience/reviews?



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,
I found these radio triggers on ebay. The brand is Fotga, I tried looking everywhere and couldnt find any reviews. The set is 3 receivers and 1 transmitter for $34.99 including shipping(of course shipped from Hong Kong)
Has anyone had any experience with these, it seems they use regular batteries which is a pro and they seem to be cheaper than the cactus. This is the info and the link. I am looking for radio triggers that will work with 2 vivitar 285Hv and my Canon 40D.

4 channel wireless flash trigger PT-04 set 3 receivers - eBay (item 170469758052 end time May-07-10 03:10:10 PDT)

Introduction

This wireless trigger is control discreteness for camera to trigger hot shoe flashgun synchronousely.It can transmit wireless signal that is being encoded.It has super low power consumption.No any damage to camera.The transmitter can wirelessly synchronously trigger 2 or more off-camera flashes which are mounted on different receivers.


1. Four channels to avoid interference.
2. Receiver with PC Sync socket, good for studio flash.
3. Max. working distance: 30M (open area, without interference) 
4. Sync speed: 1/200sec 


Receiver(PT-04TM)with PC Sync socket:

The receiver has a mounting bracket that will fit into a traditional flash stand, with a ¼-20 threaded hole for mounting on a light stand or tripod. An adjusting knob allows the receiver to tilt on the bracket, with detents at straight up and 45 degree forward and backward positions (It can be tightened in any position +/- 90 degrees from vertical). On the top of the receiver is a hotshoe for mounting a flash unit. On the front of the unit is a small on/off switch and a small LED light that illuminates briefly when fired. The back of the receiver snaps off to reveal the battery compartment and two dip switches for channel selection. It uses AAAx2 batteries, the type typically used in film cameras. The battery compartment of the receiver is not clearly marked for polarity, but there is a faint outline showing the positive tip of the battery on the circuit board.


You can also by single transmitter or receiver there:
single transmitter
single receiver

Suitable for:
Canon SpeedLite 580EX II, 580EX, 550EX, 540EZ, 520EZ, 430EX/EXII, 430EZ, 420EX, 420EZ, 380EX; 
-Nikon SpeedLight SB-900, SB-800, SB-600, SB-28, SB-27, SB-26, SB-25, SB-24;
-Olympus FL-50, FL36;
-Pentax AF-540 FGZ, AF-360 FGZ, AF-400 FT, AF-240 FT;
-Sigma EF-500 DG Super, EF-500 DG ST, EF-430;
-Sunpak Auto 2000DZ, 622 Pro, 433AF, 433D, 383, 355AFm 344D, 333D;
-*Vivitar 285HV* (Older Vivitar 285/283 works only with PC sync);
-Other flash models with a trigger voltage of 12V or lower;
-Work with flash units using universal hot shoe like Nikon, Sigma, Olympus, Pentax (except Minolta SONY as they use a special hot shoe).

Package including:
1. Hot Shoe socket Transmitter x1
2. Receiver (PT-04TM) x3
3. PC Sync cord for camera (2.5mm to Male) x1
4.AAA Alkaline batteries  x 6


----------



## keith foster (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 2 of these transmitters and 7 receivers.(PT-04)  They work great.  The limitation is distance.  I have found they don't fire reliably outside of about 50-60ft open space.  However for 99% of what I shoot they work very well.
You also need to change the battery in the transmitter after a while.(3 months or around 2000 shots)  A fresh battery jumps the signal strength righ back up there.


----------



## paulpacurar (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,
I bought one to use with my receivers from YONGNUO. The Yongnuo products are very good! At least until now. But, the FOTGA it doesn't sync well, at least with Y. receivers. It doesn't "catch" the light only for very low speeds as 1/30, 1/15. I don't know what is the problem... With YONGNUO, I've caught the lights even at the maximum speed!!! (1/8000s), that is extremely fast. aren't they compatible? They sometimes work, sometimes not...


----------



## RobNZ (Jun 22, 2010)

I have 2 sets of these, have worked flawlessly for over 2k triggers (estimated, low).

However, my first set failed, but because the wiring is so simple I traced the fault and had it fixed within 15 minutes. The fault was the wire to the outer part of the hotshoe on the receiver, it just lays underneath, not soldered or fixed in anyway, relying on pressure from the hotshoe screws, the hotshoe had bowed upwards slightly, corrected put back together all sorted.

I think someone else here had a similar issue.

Cant beat them for the price.


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2010)

They are weak there on the side where the shoe bracket is attached. I have seen the case of some of that style receiver (Cactus brand) break there.

Would you like/need to be able to have more flash power, by having the capability of mounting 2 speedlights on the same receiver:

PT-04 C Radio Wireless Remote Double-Flash Trigger?3Rx - eBay (item 280402884186 end time Jun-25-10 01:50:11 PDT)


----------



## darmar007 (Jan 8, 2012)

hi there! 
did anyone experienced next problem??? i cant trigger the flash with this equipment but only by removing and inserting the battery in the transmitter!!! (i discovered this when i was verifying for the potential battery problem) 
neither the button from transmitter does a job, neither the hotshoe triggering... 
one more thing does the trick, on-off switch on the receiver itself triggers the flash...
it must be electronic inside the transmitter, correct me if i'm wrong, but as i'm not an expert i don't know from where to start with salvation operation, and i need to do it myself because the service could quite easily several times overlaps the prize...
any idea?
thanks in advance!


----------

